# Fire stick 4k and soundbar integration issues



## citycowboy (Jun 5, 2019)

Hope this is the right forum. I just got a Fire Stick 4k and have a HW-K450 sound bar and an Insignia NS-55D510NA17 TV. My soundbar is hooked up through hdmi arc so its integreated with the TV. When my Fire stick was trying to integrate with my sound bar it just wouldn't work failed each attempt. My soundbar would just say S Muted. Then I turned off TV with soundbar and disconnected the cables of the fire stick and soundbar later plugged everything back in and it worked. Finally sound from sound bar. 

When I switch the sound bar to use another device like my cell phone then back to Fire TV no more sound from sound bar anymore when using the fire stick. Yet my fire stick remote will turn TV and soundbar on still and volume levels will work but no sound. Only way to fix this is to disconnect fire stick and and soundbar again from outlet. Is there any option to avoid this when switching devices for my soundbar. I have even updated the firmware of my soundbar. I used to have my soundbar integrated with my roku ultra and everything was flawless.


----------



## Skydu123 (Dec 6, 2019)

I'm having the same problem but with Sonos and Fire TV, could you guys help me ?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Sounds like an issue with the Firestick itself (ie: firmware or software). Have you contacted Amazon support?


----------

